# bones for aquarium???



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i want to put a deer antler in my aquarium to go with the theme in my hunting room, and i was wondering what kind of preparations i have to do to the bone before putting it in my tank??? i already boiled it, i was wondering if i should bleach it or does anyone else have any other reccomendations?? thanks


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i don't know all of the preporations but I do know that you shouldnt bleach it the chemical from the bleach can seriously affect the fish and tank


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

They say to add some bleach to the water when you soak driftwood, so i think that it's safe for bleaching antlers


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have heard bones are very bad in aquariums, dont know how much antlers differ, but I would say not to put it in


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

You could do it I am pretty sure it will still decay though so you would have to maybe do more frequent water changes when you see it starts disengrating you can ask frank and he will definatley know. He I think has done something like this in the past.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

well, i went ahead and did it anyways, without bleaching it just boiling it........ and the next morning i found my new 5 inch red dead on the bottom, no more bones for me.......

it almost looked like somethign was coming off from the antler, like some kind of decay so i say no more bones!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear about your fish







now we now not to put antelers in


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I still think you can put them in there but uh you might have to have a big aquarium and also you might have to do a couple more steps, sorry to hear about your fish, maybe soon Frank will shed some light on this topic.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your RB piranha.

I was thinking the same thing, but not with antlers. You know they sell those skeletons around hallaween season that are made of plastic type material, thats what i was thinking about.

I figure a lot of ornaments you buy at walmart are plastic, if its plastic skeleton, then it should be ok. What do you guys think?


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

by the way, there is a guy on this forum that has a human skull looking thing in his tank, maybe ask him.i cant remmeber his SN but i saw a pic in the post your pic thread.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

phensway said:


> well, i went ahead and did it anyways, without bleaching it just boiling it........ and the next morning i found my new 5 inch red dead on the bottom, no more bones for me.......
> 
> it almost looked like somethign was coming off from the antler, like some kind of decay so i say no more bones!!!!!!!!!!


 HOLY sh*t that sucks!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> They say to add some bleach to the water when you soak driftwood, so i think that it's safe for bleaching antlers


 Who says to bleach driftwood and then add it to your tank? I could never come close to adding anything to my tank that has been exposed to the poisonous chemical that is bleach. Thats a good way to kill your fish or get them very sick in the least...not to mention destroy your beneficial bacteria and then kill your fish because of high ammonia and nitrites. I have a model human skull in one of my tanks and its made from porcelin or something similar...its not plastic...I would be wary of just buying neat things you see in a store that is not a fish store. The item could have cheap paint that may wear over time going into your water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear that phenway..







..sucks losing fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you wanted something like this


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------

